# Aquarium Help



## VtheRex (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey, y'all!

I recently bought a 120gal tank for my turtles. It came with an Eshopps Eclipse L overflow box. I have no use for this at this stage, but I do have 2 very large drilled holes on the side of the aquarium. They're about 2.25" big.

How can I go about covering them so my tank doesn't leak from them? And can I do this with items at the local hardware store?

I want to do it in a way that I could install the overflow box in the future, but if that's not possible I'm willing to close them permanently and sell off the overflow box. Any help is appreciated! I've attached photos for reference.


----------

